# Tip jars



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

Everyone that is complaining about Uber not having a tip option: Have you tried putting a tip jar in your car?

Last week I converted an air-vent phone mount into a money box holder. Attached to the cup I have a small sign that says 'Bob's lunch money' along with a photo of my dog.

The cute dog thing works well with animal lovers. It starts conversations about my rescue dog and most passengers who ask about it leave a few coins. 

One week in and I've got $60 in cash tips.


----------

